# What causes this band on the red pigeon?



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

What causes this ash type bar on the tail of the red pigeon?
The wing feathers also have red bands along the outerside of the feather and at the tip of the wing feathers. The sire is a red pied and dam is rec. red.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

"Ribbontail", in this bird, is ash-red T-pattern chequer, maybe heterozygous recessive red, sooty and dirty colour modifiers and a bronze or multiple bronzes, e.g. brander bronze.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry, I don't know and now you make me wonder that too  , that bird's feathers are beautiful!
-Rubeena


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Lets see the rest of the bird.
Dave


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Ribbontails carry some gene for bronze.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

sreeshs by now you know we like pictures so you can't teas us with just a pic of the tail, I want to see the whole bird.
Dave


----------



## Tanmoy (Mar 24, 2014)

Ohhh that's awesome color i have never seen that type of stripes on pigeons....please upload full image


----------



## Liviu82 (Mar 26, 2014)

Here is another ribbontail pigeon


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow that is beautiful nice pigeons


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I like discussing the ribbon tail effect. If anyone has more information I would love to hear it.... From what I gather Kite bronze on Ash red can give a whitish bronze ribbon tail effect. Lebanon bronze/Brander bronze should give a good clear white tail bar on an Ash red or of course Frill stencil can do the same only Frill stencil works on most colours. The Volga tumbler is a good example of ash red with bronze creating a ribbon tail effect.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I had to cut down on my stock and so sold off many including this pigeon. It was showing visible signs of grizzle also by that time. I will check my stock photos and see if there is a shot of him in there.


----------



## Dutchwitschild (Feb 7, 2009)

I wonder if this ribbontail disappears when you join recessive red (e//e) or spread (S) in it.


----------

